# Western NY - 9/3 - 9/5 AKC Rally and Obedience in Albion, NY



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Is anyone going to this event? Would love to meet up if anyone is attending. Friday is Golden Retrievers only and Saturday & Sunday are open to all AKC breeds - obedience and rally. Friday the club is GR Club of WNY and Saturday and Sunday is Tonawanda Valley Kennel Club. I plan on attending at least Friday. I have never been to an event like this and I would like to bring Hunter along, does anyone see a problem with this? Thanks and hope to see some of you there.


----------

